# Worth? - "Fieldmore Deep Rock Mineral Water, Titusville, PA" water bottle



## matt (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, new to this site.I have a large water bottle kinda lavender in color, with a porcelain stopper, this is whats on the front - "Fieldmore Deep Rock Mineral Water Titusville, PA" back - "This Bottle Never Sold" Anyone know what it might be worth?Did a Google search and come up with pretty much nothing.Titusville,PA as you might know is the 'birthplace of the oil industry' of the world. First successful oil well, drake.Johnny Cash even sang a song about it. Anyway, there was this 5 story hotel years ago here that people would come from miles away for the mineral water by trolley car for. I owned the property and recently sold it. kept the bottle. The hotel burned years ago and another building put up in the 60's that's there now.The spring water stills flows strong.Thanks, Matt Z[attachment=fieldmore bottle I...jpg 3(1)(1)(1).jpg] *picture of hotel link -*_ https://www.google.com/ur...p;ust=1427291989568207_


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 27, 2015)

i have several water bottles = from the Saratoga study to the big ones with glass stoppers.I am not familiar with this one and haven't found it in any book.  I will keep looking.  I like to collect bottles that were hand blown, so what type of bottom is there tells the main thing to check.  RED Matthews


----------

